# Looking for a replacement rearview mirror



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone seen one of those mirrors with the temperature gauge and auto-dimming feature made by the aftermarket for sale? I haven't had a vehicle without a temperature sensor in over 10 years, and that's one thing I really miss when I'm out driving and the temperature is close to freezing (due to the formation of black ice, I like to keep an eye on the current temp). 
They come standard on many other GM cars, especially the SUVs and Cadillacs. I am afraid that the only way to find one will be to go to the junkyard. I'd rather find a kit, if there is such a thing.
If anybody's seen one for sale, or knows where I can get one, I'd really appreciate it if you'd let me know.
Thanks
-Scott


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Scott,

Here is a thread from Jerhofer posted last year, 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=363&


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Randy,
Thanks. 
That's precisely what I needed.

-Scott


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Just got mine from AutoBarn..........$199 delivered. Stereo shop installed it for me, $40. Works like a charm and has all the bells and whistles.........

JET


----------

